# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Drink Help

## mjc12771

I was so excited to try a dirty banana in Negril as I was hoping they'd be like the ones in the DR but after searching for recipes it appears they are more coffee based instead of more chocolate based like the ones in the DR.  I think I would go back to the DR to just get one.

So now I'm looking for suggestions on new drinks to try.

Don't like: Beer, Coconut, Coffee (ok with a little kuhlau flavor)

Like: fruity, chocolate, Bailey's, Rum

I know the basic like margarita and daiquiri but looking for something new.

Thanks

----------


## BR Mon

Small glass...Fill half way with Overproof and the rest with water....It works for 100,000 Jamaicans why not try one

----------


## Patricia

Vodka & Ting

----------


## Mike_D

How about a Purple Rain:

Collins glass
Ingredients
1 1/4 oz. Curacao, blue
1 1/4 oz. Vodka
2 oz. Grenadine
1/4 oz. Lime Juice
2 oz. Pineapple Juice
Mixing Instructions
Add ice and mix in blender for a frozen drink. Or shake with ice and pour into ice-filled glass.

Or a good old fashioned Rum Punch. Every bar has their own recipe and they are usually heavy hitters!

----------


## mjc12771

Mike- Purple Rain looks like one I will have to try

----------


## Nancy Marie

I've had dirty bananas many places in Negril and they all tasted like chocolate to me.  I never noticed any coffee taste at all.

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Ask your bartender for a BIG BAMBOO!  After the wide-eyes shrink down, ask for a flaming Marley....

----------


## Mike_D

> Ask your bartender for a BIG BAMBOO!  After the wide-eyes shrink down, ask for a flaming Marley....


LOL, farmer! 

But good call on the flaming Marley.

----------


## Honey518

If you're a baileys lover like me.. go for straight rum cream on ice.

----------


## johng

Many years ago I remember in Rum shops Overproof and milk. Since there was no electricity in many places the mike was in a square box that did not require refrigeration. Not sure if any of the old timers still oblige????

Irie Dread, half a glass of Appleton Special, one part pineapple juice, two parts grapefruit juice, three parts OJ, over ice. Pour it in that order. Icy Dread, put said Irie Dread in a blender with ice and mash it up. Fresh squeezed juice is 10X as good if possible.

----------


## mjc12771

Nancy Marie- I will still try but the recipes I have found don't show any Cream de Coco or chocolate just Tia Maria (coffee liqueur) where in DR both were used.

----------


## takinitslow

If you like them Chocolate go to Yellow Bird on the beach theirs have lots of Chocolate. really good

----------


## Mike_D

> Nancy Marie- I will still try but the recipes I have found don't show any Cream de Coco or chocolate just Tia Maria (coffee liqueur) where in DR both were used.


Strange that recipes don't list chocolate. One of the trademarks of a Jamaican Dirty Banana is the chocolate syrup drizzled down the inside of the glass.

----------


## ukran1ans

Mudslides at the White Sands! (2 for 1 Thurs!)

----------


## Jim-Donna

humming bird YUMMY

----------


## NikkiB

> Vodka & Ting


or gin and Ting...

----------


## CosmicMoose

> How about a Purple Rain:
> 
> Collins glass
> Ingredients
> 1 1/4 oz. Curacao, blue
> 1 1/4 oz. Vodka
> 2 oz. Grenadine
> 1/4 oz. Lime Juice
> 2 oz. Pineapple Juice
> ...


Substitute rum for the vodka... Much better imho. And rum is local!

----------


## mjc12771

> If you like them Chocolate go to Yellow Bird on the beach theirs have lots of Chocolate. really good





> Strange that recipes don't list chocolate. One of the trademarks of a Jamaican Dirty Banana is the chocolate syrup drizzled down the inside of the glass.


Thank you, thank you that is exactally what I wanted to hear.

----------


## groove16

the dirty bananas at yellowbird on the beach or xtabi on the cliffs both have chocolate drizzled on the inside of the glass....my favorite...

I also mix my own fruity drink with pineapple juice, a little cranberry juice, rum, vodka, and peach snapps..in Jamaica I use cocomania rum in place of the peach snapps....I know I cant spell ...lol

----------


## justchuck

I love Dirty Bananas and always have at least one while in Negril, sometimes even 2 or more!

Here was a Dirty Banana at Catcha Falling Star



and this one was at Seasplash

----------


## Jaherring

Yellowbird always makes very tasty drinks!

----------


## phineasfreakears

Rum punch! Available everywhere, results and flavor differ, depending on location. I think the most potent I've had was at Roots Bamboo, the tastiest at White Sands.

----------


## Big_frank

O.P. and Pine=Overproof Rum and Pineapple juice.

----------


## mjc12771

Justchuck- those look awesome. Look like the ones in the DR. I'm starting to feel better now. 44days and counting

----------


## Beachbums

Try Tony's Dirty Banana  :Cool:

----------


## Momthor3

2 for 1 Dirty Bananas at Yellowbird- everyday........its my reward for walking all the way there lol.  They have the chocolate and are delicious!!! Oh my! 65 days...soon come!

----------


## Nurse Marcia

Appleton rum and Ting

Appleton rum and Ginger Beer - my new favorite. I first tried Ginger Beer a few years ago. It never sounded like something I'd care for with the name beer in it. Little did I know it has nothing to do with beer and everything to do with sweet, carbonated ginger. But you have to like ginger. 

Sangster's Rum Cream  - over Ice Cream is decadent and delicious.

----------


## Comforts of Home Nursing

Apple vodka and cranberry juice....  Refreshing       Also don't forget rum cream over ice...regular, banana sounds like your choices if you don't care for coffee or coconut! Always pineapple juice with coconut rum  Enjoy!    By the way, our dirty bananas are not coffee but chocolate here! Stop in to Yellow bird's bar....2 for 1 on the beach

----------


## Kevin, PA

I'd try a purple rain or rum punch. Rum punch will differ slightly at each place. I've seen them made as simple as rum and fruit punch to a mixture of several different types of rums and juices. Most are much stronger then they taste.

----------


## Comforts of Home Nursing

where is this? I could drink all of those right now! lol  HOT

----------

